# Never thought I would consider full cordless



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

RangoWA said:


> You do it like I do and run a hose outside or in the garage.


Or do like I do and park the compressor next to the tv so it incentivises the deadbeat H O to get out of my space! I can't stand listening to tv!


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Lettusbee said:


> Or do like I do and park the compressor next to the tv so it incentivises the deadbeat H O to get out of my space! I can't stand listening to tv!


One gal was totally paranoid, had to always be careful coming and going. She watched those true detective murder shows. It's hard to concentrate when all day you have booming in your ears "...and then he bludgeoned her 57 times with the brass paperweight..."


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

bmbcontracting said:


> The m18 10" miter saw is incredible. The only problem I can gripe about is the short coming of using a auto start vac plug but the benefits outweigh that negative.


I got a foot peddle operation switch for a tile saw a while back. You just made me think about using on the vacuum to trigger it for the m18 chop saw. And come to think of it. Running the vacuum for a mole t longer then Usual would clear more dust. I'll try it soon.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I haven't bought a corded tool in 3 years. Currently the only thing corded is the 15lb rotary hammer, the 27lb rotary hammer, the 45lb hammer, and the compressor, but that is mounted in the trailer with 300' of hose, and the trailer is plugged in 24/7. Not to mention that I have the battery guns so I rarely even use the compressor. Thought about the flexvolt compressor but since it's not an ultra quiet (I have the husky in my trailer) I'm not interested.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a festool ts55 I bought three years ago. It was right around the time frame things were really just starting to go cordless so I opted for the corded verision.

I now want a cordless track saw but don’t know what to do with the ts55 because I do love the tool but watching some YouTube videos of guys throwing up zip system and cutting gable ends of pull barns with a cordless track saw while 30’ up on a lift made me a little jelly. 

That would typically require going down onto the saw horses, measuring and chalking the line and cutting. Looked like a huge time saver.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

I suppose once I get a dedicated work shop I’ll retire the ts55 there. I have no issue with corded tools in a work shop. 

And a side not

Speaking of corded tools. I just bought a Bosch axial glide 12” has the new framing saw.

Not recommended.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Joasis said:


> The only thing I wish we had would be a vehicle powered charging station in the trailer that would do batteries while we drive. Everything except the big hammer drill and typical large tools are 20 volt. And it works. Many sites we are on do not have temp power, so the generator comes out or charge at home.


I installed two deep cycle marine batteries in the rear of my truck, wired them in series and ran a 4 gauge + directly off the alternator. There is a 150amp continuous duty relay and and circuit breaker but that is a entirely different write up of what I exactly did.

Anyway, those batteries power a 2000w pure sine wave inverter which outputs 120v. That inverter is wired through a standard 3 prong 12gauge trailer plug which powers 120v outlets and lighting in the trailer along with all the charging stations and any power some tools may need if the job site doesn’t have any.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

I’ve only been in business for myself for a year. That being said I made the decision to only invest in cordless tools. I personally think the time saved with setup and cleanup pays for cost difference. Not to mention the convenience factor. If there is a job that requires a tool I do not have, then I just go buy that tool. My tools have never not paid for themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Mixing yellow with the red. What tools do you use that have contemplating that ultimate question.....coke or Pepsi?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm rolling towards all red, but the Dewalt flush cutter is a beast, so I too have a bit of yellow in my kit.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I never thought the battery tools would do as well as they are doing today.. I love being cordless. It looks like this could be my next one:thumbsup:


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm rolling towards all red, but the Dewalt flush cutter is a beast, so I too have a bit of yellow in my kit.


The flush cut, is that their oscillating tool/multitool? 

I have read some good bits on that tool. How do blades hold up when buzzing off oak door jams?

I’ve grown attached to the dermal multi saw (not sure if that’s the correct name). It’s basiaclly a tiny circular saw but it has a great flush cut setup and if they released a cordless version, I’d would have bought it two Sunday’s ago.

None the less I have two oscillating/multi tools and they do get used a awful lot. Great for Drywall Work and engineered flooring.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm rolling towards all red, but the Dewalt flush cutter is a beast, so I too have a bit of yellow in my kit.


It takes a little while for the antibiotics to make the yellow go away........give it time.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

SearchforSignal said:


> I’ve only been in business for myself for a year. That being said I made the decision to only invest in cordless tools. I personally think the time saved with setup and cleanup pays for cost difference. Not to mention the convenience factor. If there is a job that requires a tool I do not have, then I just go buy that tool. My tools have never not paid for themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've added to this collection since.........I understand your sickness......


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Unger.const said:


> I've added to this collection since.........I understand your sickness......




YeahI love me some red tools but I’m not blind to the fact that Dewalt makes a better nailer. Hence why I have some yellow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Unger how do you like those multi port chargers

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Love em. Although I gave away the m18 ones. The m18/m12 is the best!. I need another one of those.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Unger.const said:


> I've added to this collection since.........I understand your sickness......















Mike.
_______________


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

My Richard is bigger.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Robie said:


> My Richard is bigger.....:laughing::laughing:


It's not nice to lie on Christmas day.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Bradcon said:


> What is your review of the dewalt finish nailers?
> 
> I have both Milwaukee and dewalt tools and I have Milwaukee nailers and they arent cutting it for me.
> 
> ...


Don't have the dewalt nailers

But I do love love love my m18 15ga nailer. The 18ga doesn't seem to sink it enough. I use paslode framer. It's ok. I've heard mixed things about dwalts framers. I am betting that Milwaukee is bullet proofing a framer and it's in the works anytime now. They have been quiet about any new items.

There was rumor Milwaukee is working on an m12 surge. And a track saw. All talk though. Reps will say anything these days.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So I see loads of options for these Milwaukee batteries. Im used to 3.0Ah Makitas

I need more feedback.

I looked on Amazon and see some batteries will say Ah on the side other say nothing. Whats the deal? I understand the size but high demand at least say it.

Then there a half a dozen or so aftermarket manufacturers, Should I stick to authentic Milwaukee? Or is the technology hard to screw up?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tom M said:


> So I see loads of options for these Milwaukee batteries. Im used to 3.0Ah Makitas
> 
> I need more feedback.
> 
> ...


Unlabeled means 1.5AH. XC means 3.0, which has 2 rows of cells and provides more power and capacity. Both of these are the lowest capacity and cheapest.

The rest are labeled with a number. 2 (which is compact), 4, 5, occasionally 6. Finally the 9.0 High demand, which has 3 rows of cells and can provide a little more power.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I just wish Milwaukee sold more complete sets. The tool only would be great if you had the batteries and chargers. Mine are old enough to not even be compatible.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> I just wish Milwaukee sold more complete sets. The tool only would be great if you had the batteries and chargers. Mine are old enough to not even be compatible.


Every brand seems to have just about every combination you can imagine. 1, 2, 4, 5, 9 tool kits with batteries, etc.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Golden view said:


> Every brand seems to have just about every combination you can imagine. 1, 2, 4, 5, 9 tool kits with batteries, etc.


Not in the stores here. I like to look over over a tool before buying it and buy it local.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

RangoWA said:


> I just wish Milwaukee sold more complete sets. The tool only would be great if you had the batteries and chargers. Mine are old enough to not even be compatible.




Look on Craigslist or pawn shops. Sometimes you can get some good deals on batteries or complete kits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

SearchforSignal said:


> Look on Craigslist or pawn shops. Sometimes you can get some good deals on batteries or complete kits.


I've had good luck on Craigslist but prefer to buy my tools new. And pawn shops are often the haven for stolen goods, I'm sure some of mine ended up there.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

How could anyone trust batteries from Craigslist.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

There are always deals on for buy a tool get a battery or get an extra battery with purchase.

I wish they would swith up the free bare tool with purchase option

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Stryker1-1 said:


> There are always deals on for buy a tool get a battery or get an extra battery with purchase.
> 
> I wish they would swith up the free bare tool with purchase option
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


A couple of weeks ago when my Makita died one of the factors that steered me to Milwaukee was the kit offered a bare tool of my choice. I use the hell out my 6.5"Makita's circulator so I added that


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom M said:


> A couple of weeks ago when my Makita died one of the factors that steered me to Milwaukee was the kit offered a bare tool of my choice. I use the hell out my 6.5"Makita's circulator so I added that


Have you used it yet?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

RangoWA said:


> Have you used it yet?


The drills but not the saw. I like the drills. It came with a 2 & 4 Ah battery so I need more. Im not crazy about the bag it came in. It holds alot but Im a case guy and have net yet organized a spot in the truck for the bag. Plus I saw the tools bumping into each other turn on lights which I dont like.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom M said:


> The drills but not the saw. I like the drills. It came with a 2 & 4 Ah battery so I need more. Im not crazy about the bag it came in. It holds alot but Im a case guy and have net yet organized a spot in the truck for the bag. Plus I saw the tools bumping into each other turn on lights which I dont like.


Yeah, I like the case too. I have the driver/drill set in one case. I carry drills and bits where the charger goes. Makes it very convenient. I'll get the saw by springtime, I'm sure.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Tom M said:


> The drills but not the saw. I like the drills. It came with a 2 & 4 Ah battery so I need more. Im not crazy about the bag it came in. It holds alot but Im a case guy and have net yet organized a spot in the truck for the bag. Plus I saw the tools bumping into each other turn on lights which I dont like.


Get yourself the Milwaukee packout system 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

I’m addicted to cordless tools. Roll them out and get to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom M said:


> How could anyone trust batteries from Craigslist.


I have sold a lot of batteries with tool on CL,, nothing wrong with them.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Used to carry full Makita set in a big bag and once in a while I could hear the drill or the driver groaning away in the back of the van as the trigger was being slightly pressed.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SearchforSignal said:


> I’m addicted to cordless tools. Roll them out and get to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Does the GC know you are using that fireplace surround like that?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Does the GC know you are using that fireplace surround like that?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No need to break balls lol


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Unger.const said:


> Don't have the dewalt nailers
> 
> But I do love love love my m18 15ga nailer. The 18ga doesn't seem to sink it enough. I use paslode framer. It's ok. I've heard mixed things about dwalts framers. I am betting that Milwaukee is bullet proofing a framer and it's in the works anytime now. They have been quiet about any new items.
> 
> There was rumor Milwaukee is working on an m12 surge. And a track saw. All talk though. Reps will say anything these days.


Had a comment regarding Milwaukee not "bulletproofing" their existing nailers. 
Had second thoughts. Please accept my edit. Not the way I want to represent.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Has an tried the cordless Bostitch nailers that came out in the fall? I want to but I don't feel the technology is consistent enough to replace air yet.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> Does the GC know you are using that fireplace surround like that?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Thanks, but that mantle and surround are already in the garbage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Designed2Fail said:


> No need to break balls lol




It's the GC in me. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> It's the GC in me.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




I appreciate any criticism of my work. Only makes me better at what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SearchforSignal said:


> I appreciate any criticism of my work. Only makes me better at what I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was kidding. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Oh I know Mike!

Not everyone gets butt hurt that easy ! Hah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Keep the reviews coming on cordless 16 g finish nailers. Have a paslode angled but that needs repaired again. Bought a ryobi airstrike 16 g this morning since the 18 g brad i recently bought works great but returned the 16 g this afyernoon, didnt like it at all. It was heavy, too big, and very inconsistent with setting nails. Not setting nails was the deal breaker.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

MTRmatt said:


> Keep the reviews coming on cordless 16 g finish nailers. Have a paslode angled but that needs repaired again. Bought a ryobi airstrike 16 g this morning since the 18 g brad i recently bought works great but returned the 16 g this afyernoon, didnt like it at all. It was heavy, too big, and very inconsistent with setting nails. Not setting nails was the deal breaker.


I know the dewalt 15g is flawless and Total beast. There 18 has good days and Bad days

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Any high volume applications I go corded. A miter saw as an example. Nailers as another. Sure you have to carry in the compressor but based on the weight difference between a pneumatic gun and a cordless running a couple rooms of crown is the equivalent of lifting the compressor over your head repeatedly.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Just started using the M18 15 ga nailer because I got it half off. Using it just for doors. It's a heavy beast, especially compared to my magnesium pnumatic, but it's still really handy for a couple doors, a little exterior trim with stainless nails, the kind of one-stick jobs I find myself doing often.

I have no other complaints. Hits very hard and plenty fast.


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Thx city decks. Ill give the dewalt 15g a look.


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah anything more than a couple sticks of nails going through the gun and im bringing my compressor and hoses in. Have a small pancake for smaller jobs and a larger one that comes out for when multiple trim guns are running at once or for framing. The exception being interior pre hung doors, its nice not having a hose attached hanging doors


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

MTRmatt said:


> Yeah anything more than a couple sticks of nails going through the gun and im bringing my compressor and hoses in. Have a small pancake for smaller jobs and a larger one that comes out for when multiple trim guns are running at once or for framing. The exception being interior pre hung doors, its nice not having a hose attached hanging doors


If I need a compressor for a nail gun I still go cordless just not hoseless.......

15pound co2 tank I can still build something big before it's emply.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Unger.const said:


> If I need a compressor for a nail gun I still go cordless just not hoseless.......
> 
> 15pound co2 tank I can still build something big before it's emply.


How many framing nails and what’s the refill costs?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Unger.const said:


> If I need a compressor for a nail gun I still go cordless just not hoseless.......
> 
> 15pound co2 tank I can still build something big before it's emply.




I have the ubiquitous Emglo blue compressor. It was probably 10 or 15 years old when I bought it four years ago. It quit running last fall, so I replaced it.

Do you think it would be advantageous to pull the motor off of it, and use the hotdog tanks as a CO2 container? - stable base, convenient handle.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mordekyle said:


> I have the ubiquitous Emglo blue compressor. It was probably 10 or 15 years old when I bought it four years ago. It quit running last fall, so I replaced it.
> 
> Do you think it would be advantageous to pull the motor off of it, and use the hotdog tanks as a CO2 container? - stable base, convenient handle.
> 
> ...


No, not high pressure rated. Would be no better than a tank full of air at 125 psi.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

MTRmatt said:


> Yeah anything more than a couple sticks of nails going through the gun and im bringing my compressor and hoses in. Have a small pancake for smaller jobs and a larger one that comes out for when multiple trim guns are running at once or for framing. The exception being interior pre hung doors, its nice not having a hose attached hanging doors


I hang my doors with trim screws. I started just with solid core doors, but now that I'm used to it I do it even on hollow cores. When I figured out how much it was costing me, I went online and bought a box of 3500 count GRK 2 1/2" trim screws for $200.00.


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Gator
X2 on how that co2 would work with framing nailers, how long it lasts and refill costs. That could come in handy at times

B johnson
Yeah ive gone the finish screw route a few times over the years but seems slow for hanging doors. I still throw screws in behind the door stop and behind hinges on solid doors and just in the hinges on hollow but i like the fast conveinence of a finish nailer to hang em. I Check opening, tack shims plumb on hinge side, carry door in and nail tight to those shims, adjust reveals from there, and then add screws.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

MTRmatt said:


> Gator
> X2 on how that co2 would work with framing nailers, how long it lasts and refill costs. That could come in handy at times
> 
> B johnson
> Yeah ive gone the finish screw route a few times over the years but seems slow for hanging doors. I still throw screws in behind the door stop and behind hinges on solid doors and just in the hinges on hollow but i like the fast conveinence of a finish nailer to hang em. I Check opening, tack shims plumb on hinge side, carry door in and nail tight to those shims, adjust reveals from there, and then add screws.


Unfortunately I still use a nailer to tack my shims up behind the door. I do all of one floor at the same time, so it's not to bad but still annoying to have to drag it around. I like the screws because sometimes our jambs have crooks (I used to think that they were bowed lol) and I can straighten them out. If I tried to straighten them with nails the jambs would move instead of straighten.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> How many framing nails and what’s the refill costs?


Depends on where you get it filled up. Now this home brew thing has every yuts getting them filled made the price go up for small tanks.

A while back used my max super framer. Built a fence that had boards on both sides. Not sure of the length but about 70ft. (So 140lft of boards. 4per board) still had some in the tank.

Have done several siding jobs. Usually have half a tank always on hand. If it's going to be a no power job. Or nobody home to reset a breaker it's great. No noise from compressor . No fussing around with one outlet on the other side of the house.........

Sometimes I'll just rent a bigger tank. Use it up on a job first. They finish with my tank. (Like siding whole house)


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> I have the ubiquitous Emglo blue compressor. It was probably 10 or 15 years old when I bought it four years ago. It quit running last fall, so I replaced it.
> 
> Do you think it would be advantageous to pull the motor off of it, and use the hotdog tanks as a CO2 container? - stable base, convenient handle.
> 
> ...


To risky. Supply houses wouldn't fill it. And if you did it yourself you might burst something harming yourself.

I bought a tank because of size and handle. Usually it's just trade a tank program.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

It would be amazing to do a roof without even a compressor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

B.Johnson said:


> MTRmatt said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I still use a nailer to tack my shims up behind the door. I do all of one floor at the same time, so it's not to bad but still annoying to have to drag it around. I like the screws because sometimes our jambs have crooks (I used to think that they were bowed lol) and I can straighten them out. If I tried to straighten them with nails the jambs would move instead of straighten.
> ...


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Ok not ready to give up on all my corded and hoses just yet but with the 2 free 5 ah batts thrown in free i couldnt resist and one step closer to full cordless


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
You'll rarely if ever pull out a corded saw again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> Depends on where you get it filled up. Now this home brew thing has every yuts getting them filled made the price go up for small tanks.
> 
> A while back used my max super framer. Built a fence that had boards on both sides. Not sure of the length but about 70ft. (So 140lft of boards. 4per board) still had some in the tank.
> 
> ...


I have a 20 pound tank I use to use for line blowing, place near my house that services fire extinguishers use to fill it up for about 40 bucks IIRC.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I used this ten pound tank to nail this fence. 3 rails. 6 per board. About 60ft. Ran out in the last 5 ft. Had used the tank several times before today so I would say it was about 2/3 full when I started today. And used a full sizes training nailer (max super framer) so lots of air per strike.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

We are almost there. Shouldn’t be long. Really don’t know why I waited so long. 
Probably because cordless wasn’t really ready for complete cordless until recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

builditguy said:


> We are almost there. Shouldn’t be long. Really don’t know why I waited so long.
> Probably because cordless wasn’t really ready for complete cordless until recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feel like just yesterday I was laughing at how stupid a cordless sawzall is.... Now I'm boring 1-1/4" x 12" holes in concrete repeatedly with a cordless drill...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

